# Excited about 3 new springtail species I found today



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

So I decided to go for a little walk to flip logs over looking for springtails and isopods to add to my collection. 

To my delight, I found 4 new species of springtail and 2 species of isopod I haven't seen before. 1 or 2 of them may be in the Tomoscerus genus. One is giant and black while the other is giant and reddish to orange. Both found in the same conditions and area. 

The other 2 species of springtails looked more like a temperate but one was very very small and white and the other was a little larger and silverish. The isopods are exciting as well but I'm really pumped about this new bug I found. I'm not sure if it's a springtail but it's even bigger than tomoscerus. Probably between 1/8-1/4" , black, and looks like a spring but I'm not too sure yet. 

If anyone has any info on illinois springtail species with pictures I'd be very interested. Hope to get these culturing quickly so I can offer them to everyone else.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you sure the large ones are springtails and not a jumping bristletail? See jumping bristletail | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

Various species are distributed across the US. I know of a location near Evansburg State Park in PA where I can routinely find them as long as it isn't too dry. 

Ed


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

We've got lots of those down here. Are they good eating?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> We've got lots of those down here. Are they good eating?


Wow, you people down south will eat anything.

John


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> We've got lots of those down here. Are they good eating?


Most anything is good with enough ketchup or curry spicemix... 

I haven't tried to culture them since many of the larger species can take as much as 2 years to become mature... I may be patient with many things, but that is a little long to wait for a culture to start producing... 

Ed


----------



## cmlloveless (Mar 31, 2012)

Ed said:


> Are you sure the large ones are springtails and not a jumping bristletail? See jumping bristletail | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Various species are distributed across the US. I know of a location near Evansburg State Park in PA where I can routinely find them as long as it isn't too dry.
> 
> Ed


Oh man I have tons of those things out here in Cali. I wouldn't even consider culturing them! They are a pest in the home and get into the cabinets. I would be afraid of them getting out of the vivarium.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cmlloveless said:


> Oh man I have tons of those things out here in Cali. I wouldn't even consider culturing them! They are a pest in the home and get into the cabinets. I would be afraid of them getting out of the vivarium.


Are you sure your not referring to silverfish Lepisma or Ctenolepisma spp....? Those can be found in the home while the bristletails are unlikely to be found in the house. 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I was under the impression that we weren't supposed to use critters from outside to bring in for our frogs to eat....what did I miss???


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> I was under the impression that we weren't supposed to use critters from outside to bring in for our frogs to eat....what did I miss???


In general if you serially culture collected invertebrates then with each new culture (ideally new generation used to start a new culture), you reduce the risk of parasites that require more than one host or those that require the frog as the definitive host (for example, hookworm larva are getting diluted out with each new culture). 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

seems like a huge bother to me considering....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> seems like a huge bother to me considering....


 
The cultures we use had to start somewhere.... 

Ed


----------

